# Nanton Air museum tomorrow



## Tom O (Jun 28, 2019)

If anyone is interested it’s Mosquito day at the Nanton Air Museum apparently they are going to fire up the Merlin engines too!

https://www.bombercommandmuseum.ca/events/calgary-mosquito-society-event/


----------



## trlvn (Jun 29, 2019)

The Lancaster based at the Hamilton Air Museum flies over my house from time to time.  There is _nothing_ that sounds like the roar that those 4 huge Merlins make--even when just cruising flat and level with virtually no load.

I still run outside like a little kid to gawk.

Craig


----------

